# Probleme mit Samba



## torsch2711 (18. November 2005)

Und nochmal ich 
 Also,

 ich hab Samba auf eine Solaris maschine aufgesetzt, sieht auch alles wunderbar aus, smb.conf editiert, etc.

 Ich habe einen share eingerichtet, welcher auch von Windows Maschinen erkannt wird.

 Will ich jetzt auf diesen share wechseln, fragt er mich nach benutzer und passwort.
 Soweit so gut.

 Allerdings wenn ich den entsprechenden benutzer und pass eingegeben hab, sagt er ungültiger benutzer oder falsches kennwort. Und fragt mich nochmal.

 Zur info: benutzer ist sowohl in passwd als auch in der smbpasswd angelegt, er ist in dem share als berechtigt eingetragen und hat auf dem verzeichnis auch alle nötigen berechtigigungen.

 Wenn ich noch zusätzlich den guest allow einschalte fragt er aber immer noch nach user pass.

 Hab schon alle varianten probiert:
 nur user/pass
 servername\user und pass
 (da der Server noch in einer domäne angegliedert ist)
 domänenname\user und pass.

 Ich weiss langsam nicht mehr weiter.

 Hat jemand von euch ne idee?

 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------



## the-preacher (23. November 2005)

Moinsen,
wenn die Clients ihre Passwörter verschlüsselt übertragen (ab Win98) muss in der smb.conf folgender Eintrag enthalten sein : encrypt passwords = yes.
Wenn dann zusätzlich der Gastzugang erlaubt ist, dann sollte auch der Gast definiert sein. Das kann mit : guest account = Nutzeraccount realisiert werden. Typischerweise sollte der Nutzeraccount mit nobody versehen werden.

Gruß TP


----------

